

Announcing Sysdig: strace + tcpdump + lsof + awesome sauce - stefanobernardi
http://www.sysdig.org/

======
tonyarkles
This is super interesting. My debugging workflow for "weird" problems
typically involves some combination of those tools already, so it's really
cool to see this. Definitely going to try it out.

------
dfc
sysdig something is up with your character encoding:

    
    
      than it should be â€” especially in distributed,
    
    

I have never seen the first three comments all come from accounts that have
never posted a comment before. To make things even more spectacular 2 of 3
accounts were created two days ago. It is strange that all three accounts were
able to notice the story, click the link, read/absorb the information and post
a response that ends with an exclamation point within three minutes of
submission being posted. What are the odds?

~~~
stefanobernardi
OP here, and I agree. I shared as the founders are good friends and the
project is pretty impressive. I didn't post the link to the story anywhere so
don't really know.

------
dmourati
There goes my day.

------
siasi
Well done guys! I have to try it for sure.

------
2dvisio
Cool stuff!

------
totanus
Nice! Thank you!

------
pinturic
Great idea

------
thagul
great!

